
Ask HN: Found a new job, bad fit - runawaybottle
Found a new job, but I don&#x27;t think I&#x27;m the greatest fit. I think the blame can go both ways, but I should have been more diligent. What is the best course of action in terms of seeking a new gig (it&#x27;s been less than three months)? How can I represent this, is there any way for this not to look bad? I&#x27;m awfully embarrassed by the whole situation.
======
jamesclouser
That happened to me before I went into business for myself. I ignored it (at
my peril). A year later, a lot of stress and tension came to a head, and I
ended up leaving on bad terms. HR offered me severance because of how poorly
treated I was by my direct supervisor.

Looking back, I should have sought a new job and told my new prospective
employers what I learned from the situation.

Fortunately, the whole thing changed my life and I became a successful
entrepreneur because of it.

You never know what life has in store. Just keep moving forward on the
journey.

------
Peroni
This is why employers usually enforce a mandatory probation period. To give
them a 'get out of jail free' card if you don't work out.

You have the same right except it's not limited to the first three months.
Approach the person who hired you, explain the reasons you're not happy and
offer your resignation.

~~~
caw
My current job apparently had a probation period. My manager didn't tell me
about it until he's like "It's been 90 days, you've passed!" I thought because
I was in a right to work state it really didn't matter if I was in probation
or not if they wanted to fire me.

Can anyone explain the probation period in a non-unionized state?

~~~
kyllo
My understanding is that the requirements of firing "for cause" get more
stringent after 90 days. Before the 90 days they don't really have to prove
that you did something wrong, they can just let you go for no-fault lack-of-
fit. After 90 days they have to give a performance-related reason and have
backup documentation or risk being sued for wrongful termination. Also, at a
lot of places the benefits tend to kick in at 90 days.

~~~
tptacek
I think this is probably wrong. Virtually all of the US operates (thankfully)
under at-will employment rules; it is difficult under any circumstances to sue
for wrongful termination, and employers are generally free to fire for no
reason at all.

The biggest reason I've seen for termination to get tricky involve protected
employment classes (race, gender, &c) and the ADA, but those issues apply with
equal force during the "probationary period".

------
jschrf
As with most professional dealings, being honest and upfront is the best way
to handle it. Hopefully your employer appreciates that. If they don't, then
they are definitely not a good fit for you.

------
rahilsondhi
Have you considered what the <3 month stint will appear like on your
resume/LinkedIn profile? Will you keep it on there or omit it and accept a
gap?

~~~
runawaybottle
I guess I have no choice but to leave it off. Anyone recommend otherwise?

~~~
fecak
Recruiter here. I'd leave it on, keep things positive when discussing, and own
the situation as a learning experience. The risk of leaving it off is much
greater to bite you down the road, and your honest explanation should show a
level of maturity.

In a few years, you can probably remove it safely from the résumé and
LinkedIn.

